# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  švedska pelena

## zaca

molim Vas za informaciju gdje mogu u Zagrebu kupiti švedske pelene

----------


## lucij@

Ja sam kupila u Dječjem svijetu. Sigurno ima i u Nami.

----------

